# Soldar  flex que va del vidrio lcd a la placa.



## ortegacomputacion (May 30, 2016)

buendia todos, les tengo una consulta, tengo un TV grande de 42 pulgadas al cual se le desoldo por vibracion y maltrato el cable flex que va directo al vidrio desde la placa que distribuye los datos desde la tcon, al hacerle presion mecanica (bastante) el tv tiene imagen correcta, pero sin la presion solamente se ve la mitad, y depende de la presion que haga sobre la zona afectada anda bien o no, en realidad el pitch de ese cable plano es bastante reducido, yo tengo herramienstas varias como lupa, microscopio, pintura de plata, pasta de soldar etc (me dedico al reballing) pero no se si alguien habra intentado este tipo de reparacion ya que tengo entendido que si se despega del vidrio fuiste. en mi caso el problema de desoldadura en entre el flex y la placa no entre el flex y el vidrio, la coneccion al vidrio esta correcta. cualquier sugerencia se agradece. posteare fotos mas adelante si de algo sirve. probe con un poco de temperatura (aire caliente) en una pantalla de una net que usa el mismo material y no volvio a pegarse, no tuvo buen resultado, si alguien sabe como se hace eso en fabrica para tratar de emular el proceso estaria barbaro. gracias de nuevo.

Atte Mario


----------



## Daniel.more (May 30, 2016)

ni en broma le des aire caliente, o deformas el plástico del flex y jamás funcionará de nuevo...hay en el mercado soldadores especiales con goma de silicona en la punta,pero suelen romper mas que reparar,al igual que otros ponen teflon y pasan un cautin sobre el....como te dedicas al reballing te diré para que lo entiendas que eso es como hacer un reballing con una decapa dora.........lo único que si he visto que funciona 100% es una maquina paqueña como una pinza que se pone sobre el flex y por medio de un software le hace un perfil térmico que hace que se quede perfecto, pero solo la tienen algunos servicios oficiales, te recomendaría preguntar por la zona donde vives si alguno la tiene y te la repara...al menos donde vivo yo suelen cobrar bastante barato...saludos


----------



## ortegacomputacion (May 30, 2016)

Gracias Daniel, van dos veces que escribo una respuesta con datos re larga y me sale que el token expiro o sea se marchito la cookie y al volver para atras pierdo todo lo que habia escrito. asi que ahora me voy a limitar a mandar los links que encontre sobre el temita por si le sirven a alguien, basicamente ya encontre como es el proceso quien vende el producto y la maquina, no es baratita la cinta, sale 88 dolares la mas barata y se conserva en frio, sigo a la espera si alguien tiene info sobre como hacer esto de forma casera o con equipamiento no muy sofisticado.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anisotropic_conductive_film http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hita..._9&btsid=6a8ed4f1-b49d-464b-bd0d-0d55d6a0e111


----------



## pepibho (May 31, 2016)

.. si te digo la verdad que no se contre de eso para vender en ebay, es para colocar en  como si fuera la punta de un soldador pero por alante es una tira plana donde pones una goma termoconductora (te biene con un metro de esa tira) solo se necesita un cacho para la tira de 2cm de largo, da para calentar vastantes tiras de contactos de plactico cojiendo el ritmo al fundido. lo que sucede que al pasar el calor por la goma no quema el pastico de las pistas.

busca por ebay y mas bien por china o estados unidos si te enlaza con las tiendas de chinas nunca vi algo asi por aqui y lo tope de revote buscando repuestos si no encuentras quizas seme de por buscar el producto (digo yo que andara por el listado todavia)

y bueno que no valia mas de 3€ creo que 2 y poco. menudo preciom me compro otra tv mas moderna (no tope gama pero mas modernilla que la que tengo) siempre hay que mirar si merece la pena o no la inversion o gasto

un saludo


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 1, 2016)

pepibho, eso es lo que me refería con soldadores con punta especial de silicona....yo los he usado, y son malos de narices, vienen con controlador de temperatura incluido en el soldador.....y queda bien uno de cada 5 (es como un reballing en algunos integrados el punto bueno de soldadura del bga y el de rotura del mismo están muy cerca, por lo que tiene que ser algo preciso y con un perfil témico para que no sufra ni el cristal ni el flex) por eso puse el ejemplo de hacer reballing con decapadora....sale bien alguno pero romperás muchos intentándolo .....llame al chico que nos repara los flex y le pregunte que marca era su maquina porque la he visto y es muy simple comparada con la de tu video (que son mas bien para cambio de flex no para repararlos) y me dijo que tiene una aoyue 8001 modificada con un control de una reboleadora archi para darle un perfil térmico....


----------



## pepibho (Jun 1, 2016)

Pero si le poner un dimmer mítico 220v ya puedes regular la temperatura. 
Muy profesional no es pero para salir de un apuro bale para bastantes veces, no se sólo lo use dos veces y no e estropeado ni el primer cacho de goma

Un saludo


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 1, 2016)

los que teníamos nosotros el soldador ya tenia el dimmer incluido, yo también tube mas de un acierto al usarlos,pero también es cierto que según el grosor del flex,el material del que este fabricado etc. con la misma temperatura que usaba para uno y me quedaba bien,me estropeaba  otro en otra pantalla.....el chico que nos los repara ahora, yo lo he visto reparando, y lo primero mide con un micrometro digital el grosor del flex, le corta un poquito de plástico, y le busca el punto de función, y según esos datos en el programador de la archi elije entre los perfiles térmicos que tiene programados......y el tipo no falla uno, es buenísimo trabajando , es peruano, y el dice siempre que en Perú aprenden a reparar lo irreparable, porque no hay pasta para comprar nuevo....y yo siempre le respondo que me haga una transfusión de sangre que quiero ser medio peruano....

PD: por eso le dije que busque en su zona si alguien tiene la maquina, ahora si se quiere arriesgar a comprar el soldador,tiene algunas posibilidades de que quede bien pero si va mal que no se queje que no se advirtió que no es fiable.....


----------



## ortegacomputacion (Jun 1, 2016)

asi es uchachos, me imagine que no iba a ser facil, me re sirven los datos esos, estuve leyendo un poco mas sobre el tema y la verdad que los parametros de presion y superficie son para calcularlos tres veces, pero vi a un chino en youtube mandarle con un soldador de punta extra ancha de as de una pulgada el chino le mandaba el primer golpe de calor y al rato ya en la maquina le daba el toque definitivo, en mi caso problemas de centrado no tengo porque mi flex esta semiadherido todavia a la placa, o sea no hay problema con eso, ya voy a postear fotos, y a seguir buscandole una solucion, que este tb de 42 no esta como para tirarlo a la basura, todo anda perfecto salvo el detalle este del flex desoldado.


----------



## pepibho (Jun 2, 2016)

Ya. Es mucho mas barato y practico pero hay q cojerle el tranquillo a la temperatura o su punto después cada uno a su manera, pero no discoto lo de rebajarlo igual no le iba bien. (Quizás prueve q también trasmlte algo mal el calor q recuerde. Y pruevo en otro aparato inservible para cojer el tacto)

Si prestaba un utensilio profesional... Si fuera barato y para tenerlo parado. Solo me sucedió una vez el caso con un monitor, q después de 1 años casco el controlador LCD.. Así. Q... También se podría aver reparado (pero de aquille no solía buscar piezas por china y España es para esperar de brazos cruzados) además remplazarlo por uno led q consume la mitad y con hdmi. Reciclar lo que merezca la pena el resto al contenedor de reciclado

Un saludo


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 2, 2016)

ortega, por si te vale de algo la soldadura con el soldador que comentó el amigo pepibho por lo general lo regulaba a 165º no el soldador...esa es la temperatura en la silicona,


PD: y no olvides darle flux liquido de calidad primero


----------



## pepibho (Jun 2, 2016)

Yo es que tampoco fui tan metódico midiendo. Prove con otra cosa parecida asta ver q me salia bien y aproximar con la mano y no de 40w de los 60 del soldador. Pero q eso es relativo al soldador y al usuario.
Lo que denomino pillarle su tacto. 
Q muchas veces te encuentras con cosas nuevas y hay q adaptarse e ir tanteando


----------



## ortegacomputacion (Jun 4, 2016)

Gracias Daniel y demas usuarios, todo ayuda, la verdad que ahora ando investigando como se remueve este adhesivo tan especial y consiguiendo pantallas semi-rotas para ir haciendo pruebas, no me gustaria tener que despegarlo todo porque perderia la alineacion, pero quizas no me quede otra alternativa, en cuyo caso voy a tener que comprar una lupa de esas binoculares de por lo menos 47 aumentos o con camara digital acoplable para el alineado antes de pegar (rondan los 700 dolares), y parece que la presion tambien tiene que ser exacta, ni de mas ni de menos, encima esta cinta se conserva a 5 grados, como hacer que te llegue algo refrigerado desde china? viene cuesta arriba la cosa.


----------



## lukiluch (Oct 27, 2016)

La maquina sale unos U$ 3000 en alibaba.
ya tiene lupa monitores etc. además se debe comprar los líquidos limpiadores, y la cinta acf U$ 180 los 100 mts. 
parece ser la mejor opción.
La temperatura de union ronda los 230 - 260 °C


----------



## Ramon BIR (Nov 19, 2022)

ortegacomputacion dijo:


> buendia todos, les tengo una consulta, tengo un TV grande de 42 pulgadas al cual se le desoldo por vibracion y maltrato el cable flex que va directo al vidrio desde la placa que distribuye los datos desde la tcon, al hacerle presion mecanica (bastante) el tv tiene imagen correcta, pero sin la presion solamente se ve la mitad, y depende de la presion que haga sobre la zona afectada anda bien o no, en realidad el pitch de ese cable plano es bastante reducido, yo tengo herramienstas varias como lupa, microscopio, pintura de plata, pasta de soldar etc (me dedico al reballing) pero no se si alguien habra intentado este tipo de reparacion ya que tengo entendido que si se despega del vidrio fuiste. en mi caso el problema de desoldadura en entre el flex y la placa no entre el flex y el vidrio, la coneccion al vidrio esta correcta. cualquier sugerencia se agradece. posteare fotos mas adelante si de algo sirve. probe con un poco de temperatura (aire caliente) en una pantalla de una net que usa el mismo material y no volvio a pegarse, no tuvo buen resultado, si alguien sabe como se hace eso en fabrica para tratar de emular el proceso estaria barbaro. gracias de nuevo.
> 
> Atte Mario


Mira este video lo explican todo correctamente, yo también ando buscando la manera de sustituir un cof en pantalla en lcd y no he encontrada nada. saludos





Si alguien sabe quien puede reparar este tipo de avería os agradeceré que me lo digáis.


----------

